# Jack Ryan : Shadow Recruit on Home video June 10th, 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

TOM CLANCY’S ICONIC HERO RETURNS IN A SENSATIONAL
NEW ACTION THRILLER



JACK RYAN: SHADOW RECRUIT



The Perfect Gift for Father’s Day, Blu-ray™ Combo Pack Debuts June 10, 2014
with Nearly an Hour of Bonus Features





HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Hailed as “a superb action thriller” (Scott Mantz, “Access Hollywood”) and “taut, tense and terrific” (Bill Bregoli, CBS Radio), the thrill-packed JACK RYAN: SHADOW RECRUIT is called into action on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and VOD June 10, 2014 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. Delivering “a new beginning for the Tom Clancy thriller fan” (Steve Weintraub, Collider.com), JACK RYAN: SHADOW RECRUIT is “a terrific reimagining” (Dan Casey, Nerdist) of the legendary hero’s evolution from soldier to analyst to full-fledged operative. “Kevin Costner and Chris Pine are awesome together” (Steve Weintraub, Collider.com) as a CIA veteran and a new recruit who uncover a terrorist plot to devastate the United States. Directed by and also starring Kenneth Branagh, JACK RYAN: SHADOW RECRUIT is the latest “smart, intense, exciting and very entertaining” (Scott Mantz, “Access Hollywood”) adventure from the director of Thor.



JACK RYAN: SHADOW RECRUIT will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack with Digital HD and nearly an hour of bonus material including featurettes that explore the Jack Ryan character from The Hunt for Red October through his latest hit, a look at the film’s imposing adversary played by Sir Kenneth Branagh, deleted and extended scenes, commentary and more. The film will also be available as a single-disc DVD.



JACK RYAN: SHADOW: RECRUIT Blu-ray Combo Pack

The JACK RYAN: SHADOW RECRUIT Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 7.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a Digital HD copy of the film as well as the following:



Blu-ray

· Feature film in high definition

o Commentary by Kenneth Branagh & Lorenzo di Bonaventura

· Jack Ryan: The Smartest Guy in the Room

· Sir Kenneth Branagh: The Tsar of Shadow Recruit

· Jack Ryan: A Thinking Man of Action

· Old Enemies Return

· Deleted & Extended Scenes

o Optional commentary by Kenneth Branagh & Lorenzo di Bonaventura



DVD

· Feature film in standard definition



Digital HD (UltraViolet™ or iTunes)



The Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase includes a Digital Version of the film that can be accessed through UltraViolet™, a new way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. 



JACK RYAN: SHADOW RECRUIT Single-Disc DVD

The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The disc includes the theatrical version of the film in standard definition.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

updated with cover art


----------

